# Great YouTube Channel with Hymns with their Music and Lyric Text



## regenmusic

https://www.youtube.com/user/morphthing1/videos

Many great classical composers represented there.


----------



## Pugg

Holy Moses ........will look in to it :tiphat:


----------

